# Stretching and Strengthening



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have the Chris Zink DVD or book on strength, stretching and endurance for canine athletes (Canine Sports Productions Books page - Canine Sports Productions)? If so, what do you think of it?

Or any other recommendations for good resources on stretching and conditioning for agility?

Thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got it. I wanted it to do general strengthening and conditioning for my dogs. I haven't had a chance to really look at it yet...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Look at the Penn Vet working dog center. They have all sorts if videos and how to on stretching/strengthening/limb awareness excersises. Dr Otto is doing pretty amazing work with working dogs. You may have to search but most should be somewhere on their Facebook page. If not, a quick request will point you in the right direction. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Playing tug with your dog is very good for all over strength. Go easy and build up the dog slowly over time to avoid any injury. Always allow plenty of water as well as dog can burn a lot of energy. You will too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't have that book. If you can afford a working spot in Daisy Peel's Conditioning I class (taught by Bobbie Lyons) you'll pretty much be set on what you need to know to build a very strong dog. She also covers stretching in the class.

K9 Conditioning I- Daisy Peel Online Classroom

Put it this way- I still don't think my dogs have mastered the skills taught in that class well enough to take the Conditioning II class... It's amazing how weak you'll find your dog's core is when you really start doing dedicated core exercises.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Too bad the Daisy Peel class is already in session and closed. That looks like a good option in the future and just for general knowledge. I've signed up on the mailing list so hopefully I will see when the next one is starting.

gsdsar - Thanks for the tip on the Penn Vet Working Dog Center! I haven't found anything on the facebook page yet, but looks like they're putting together a section on the website for that sort of thing. I'll shoot them an email to see if they have anything they can point me to in the meantime. 

Diane - I'll be curious to know what you think when you have time to take a look at the DVD.

MadLab - thanks, tugging is a great exercise that we already do daily!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Definitely get a working spot if you can afford it. Bobbie's detailed responses are amazing. You might submit a video of you trying something 15 times. She'll tell you _exactly_ what you are doing right and wrong in all 15 attempts. She's extremely thorough. I really enjoyed the class.


----------

